# Returning to Forum RP! Anyone interested?



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello!

It's been a long while since I've done any forum RP.
I think the last time I did any forum RP was back in middle school/high school on Neopets, haha!
A lot of Feral Fantasy Wolf RP..
Also plenty of RP experiences via, WoW, DnD and so on.

Not sure what available if anything, or if there is new etiquette involved, or if it is as free form as ever.
Would anyone care to enlighten me? Or possibly through some RP ideas at me?
I am dying to get in some in-depth, gritty RP!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 3, 2016)

Meh!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Meh!



Cool! What sort of subjects are you into?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Me !
Fantasy nerd incoming XD


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Me !
> Fantasy nerd incoming XD



Sci-Fi fantasy or more generic fantasy like elves, dwarves and stuff?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> more generic fantasy like elves, dwarves and stuff?


This is the type I'm going for


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Sep 4, 2016)

*awkwardly raises paw* Can I partake? *scratches head a bit in slight embarrassment*


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> *awkwardly raises paw* Can I partake? *scratches head a bit in slight embarrassment*



Not sure what we're going for at the moment. If no one else as a scenario, I can set one up and run it past whom ever wast to partake. x3


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Sep 4, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Not sure what we're going for at the moment. If no one else as a scenario, I can set one up and run it past whom ever wast to partake. x3


Alright! Though _I may not seem to partake well and for long due to IRL reasons._


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Alright! Though _I may not seem to partake well and for long due to IRL reasons._



That's alright, Vince. IRL before internet things. It's the way it should be.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm looking forward to this


----------



## Julen (Sep 4, 2016)

I guess...i could try to fit in depending on the setting :3


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Julen said:


> I guess...i could try to fit in depending on the setting :3



I'll come up with something soonish, unless someone else has a setting in mind. x3
With it being years since i last did a forum RP, it's going to be an interesting experience regardless, so you'll have to forgive me if I don something unusual or not correct for this forums RP etiquette.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

@Lea.Tigris : you familiar with Fairy Tail, Oblivion/Skyrim or Dragon Age Origin/Awakening ? : 3


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @Lea.Tigris : you familiar with Fairy Tail, Oblivion/Skyrim or Dragon Age Origin/Awakening ? : 3



I am not familiar with Fairy Tail or Dragon Age Origin/Awakening, although I do know and play Inquisition. And I have played the absolute hell out of the elder scrolls series.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I have played the absolute hell out of the elder scrolls series.


SWEET !
I'M COMING IN AS A DRAGON XD
Gonna Thu'um my way through the RP like no-one's business LOL


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> SWEET !
> I'M COMING IN AS A DRAGON XD
> Gonna Thu'um my way through the RP like no-one's business LOL



I haven't written the setting or the scenario yet! :'D
I like the enthusiasm, but please hold your horses! XD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> like the enthusiasm, but please hold your horses! XD


Riiiiight, I'll try to, but I don't promise anything XD
Oh and, what about Undertale ? : 3


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Riiiiight, I'll try to, but I don't promise anything XD
> Oh and, what about Undertale ? : 3



No.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> No.


Kay, fine, just asking ; was just trying to find the common ground, y'know


----------



## Raddy Fox (Sep 4, 2016)

I've not had much luck finding RP on the FA forum  Ended up using a different forum run by furry rp's. Its a bit quite but thats kinda handy in a way when it comes to rp. Think forums get pants when they get big.

Lemme know if you want the name of it. I wont post it here just incase they crucify me for advertising a competitor or something lol. FIGHT ME.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Raddy Fox said:


> I've not had much luck finding RP on the FA forum


The RP section is pretty much just a playground for the kids, if you ask me ; those that actually get anywhere are as rare as they can get around here


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Kay, fine, just asking ; was just trying to find the common ground, y'know



I know. I'm just not familiar with it. :3


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Raddy Fox said:


> I've not had much luck finding RP on the FA forum  Ended up using a different forum run by furry rp's. Its a bit quite but thats kinda handy in a way when it comes to rp. Think forums get pants when they get big.
> 
> Lemme know if you want the name of it. I wont post it here just incase they crucify me for advertising a competitor or something lol. FIGHT ME.



I am curious to which site you use.  Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I know. I'm just not familiar with it. :3


Kaaay, so, Skyrim and Oblivion it is

*Fus-Ro-Dah intensifies*


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Kaaay, so, Skyrim and Oblivion it is
> 
> *Fus-Ro-Dah intensifies*



I was actually considering something away from dragon and elf type fantasies. If I could find a player base who are keen on the idea of the 1920's, Mobster and Speakeasies and such, I think that my prove to be something interesting. :3


----------



## Julen (Sep 4, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> If I could find a player base who are keen on the idea of the 1920's, Mobster and Speakeasies and such, I think that my prove to be something interesting. :3


OMFG LET ME LOAD MY TOMMY AND I'LL BE READY TO ROLL


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Julen said:


> OMFG LET ME LOAD MY TOMMY AND I'LL BE READY TO ROLL


*Mafia intensifies*


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

Julen said:


> OMFG LET ME LOAD MY TOMMY AND I'LL BE READY TO ROLL





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *Mafia intensifies*



Alrighty. I'll get to writing :'D


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Julen said:


> OMFG LET ME LOAD MY TOMMY AND I'LL BE READY TO ROLL


TOMMY GUNS ARE THE LEGIT GOOD SHIT
NUFF SAID
*grabs one and goes Rambo*


----------



## Julen (Sep 4, 2016)

Jin




Me







You just got roasted

SHOTS FIRED!
SHOTS FIRED!
(literally)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Julen said:


> JinView attachment 13399
> 
> Me
> View attachment 13400
> ...


#triggered

*summons and dual-wields guns like a boss*


----------



## Julen (Sep 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> #triggered
> 
> *dual-wields guns like a boss*


This is how a man shoots
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YA BISH!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Julen said:


> This is how a man shoots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BULLSHIT ! I DON'T *NEED* YOU TO ME WHAT TO FUCKING DO AND HOW TO FUCKING DO IT !!!
(ROASTED)


----------



## Julen (Sep 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> BULLSHIT ! I DON'T YOU TO ME WHAT TO FUCKING DO AND HOW TO FUCKING DO IT !!!
> (ROASTED)


I NEED TO TELL YOU WHAT AND HOW TO DO STUFF WHEN YOU AREN'T SMART ENOUGH TO DO THEM CORRECTLY!!!











(XD)


----------



## Julen (Sep 4, 2016)

(boredoom does some fucked up shit to me XD)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 4, 2016)

This is supposed to be an RP thread but INSTEAD with was just changed to and all-out spam shitfest.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Julen said:


> I NEED TO TELL YOU WHAT AND HOW TO DO STUFF WHEN YOU AREN'T SMART ENOUGH TO DO THEM CORRECTLY!!!


#double_triggered

*starts singing like it's the worst musical scene ever in the most cliche Disney movie ever*


----------



## Julen (Sep 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> #double_triggered
> 
> *starts singing like it's the worst musical scene ever in the most cliche Disney movie ever*


*gets ebola and dies*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Julen said:


> *gets ebola and dies*


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 5, 2016)

You guys how did you went so off topic so quickly. I'm also interested to do some RP again in a group


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> I'm also interested to do some RP again in a group


Horror RP ?
forums.furaffinity.net: [RP] Episode 3 - Wake Up Alive


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Horror RP ?
> forums.furaffinity.net: [RP] Episode 3 - Wake Up Alive


Hmm nope I'll prefer a fresh one rather than joining into a on progress one. Also the horror topic might be a bit to hard for me


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> Hmm nope I'll prefer a fresh one rather than joining into a on progress one. Also the horror topic might be a bit to hard for me


Good luck finding any "fresh" one that is also on point at all, fella


----------



## iridescentgreen (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm interested in joining, I just hope we'll be using a more story-ish format and not the quick easy script style the kids use.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 5, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> You guys how did you went so off topic so quickly. I'm also interested to do some RP again in a group



I have no idea how it happened. I Went away for an hour or so and there it was after mentioning the idea of Mobsters. :'D




iridescentgreen said:


> I'm interested in joining, I just hope we'll be using a more story-ish format and not the quick easy script style the kids use.



Very much so. I prefer to write in a more story-telling kind of way, so others who like to write in a similar way would be great!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I prefer to write in a more story-telling kind of way, so others who like to write in a similar way would be great!


Definitely my style


----------



## iridescentgreen (Sep 5, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I have no idea how it happened. I Went away for an hour or so and there it was after mentioning the idea of Mobsters. :'D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great! I've tried finding good rp groups on an app called Furry Amino but almost everyone there sucks at it.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 5, 2016)

iridescentgreen said:


> Great! I've tried finding good rp groups on an app called Furry Amino but almost everyone there sucks at it.



It takes practice. I think it's just good to find a group of people you like spending time with, regardless of writing style. :3
And Script can be easier for some. x3


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 5, 2016)

i could use the practise to do some more RP:ing in groups if possible as i failed badly to keep up last time :/


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 5, 2016)

Lekamo said:


> i could use the practise to do some more RP:ing in groups if possible as i failed badly to keep up last time :/



You're more then welcome to practice with me. :3


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 5, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> You're more then welcome to practice with me. :3


thanks i would appreciate it. ofc i have a bit improved in 1 on 1 RP so i think i can handle group RP a bit better


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 19, 2016)

What kind of rp's do you allow?


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 23, 2016)

what have I just walked into?!


----------

